# CSI: Miami - Once upon a time in the west - theme



## nova

Did anyone else catch CSI Miami last night? I think the episode was entitled "All In" and was a second part of "Ambush" ???

Is it just me or was that an amped up variation of Morricone's "Man With the Harmonica" from Once Upon a Time in the West?


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: Once upon a time in the west - theme*

I have it recorded, but being 2 parts, I'll probably wait until I get the second part recorded and watch both.


----------



## Wayde

*Re: Once upon a time in the west - theme*

Jeez, just watched and deleted, sorry I didn't catch that.


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: Once upon a time in the west - theme*

Hmmm... well my wife just told me that part 2 was Tuesday night, so no reason we cannot go ahead and what it. Other folks we know that have watched it said it was one of the best ever.


----------



## enrique

You guys really watch that program?


----------



## Sonnie

Of course! Why not?


----------



## enrique

To be honest its the most unrealistic program on tv.It's totally ridiculous.Please dont get me wrong this is my opinion,i'm actually in the "field" so to speak.It's so bad down here that one of the questions that is asked of jurors before selection is if they watch this program.Too many actually believe that the stuff they put in this program is real,its not even remotely close.I personally think its a hinderence to law enforcement.Yes i know people enjoy it for entertainment but when you know the truth its terrible,it's too off the wall.


----------



## nova

Ya mean the sky really doesn't look like that and all the police down that'a'way don't have Jack Lord (or is it Steve McGarett) mixed with James T. Kirk attitudes and mannerisms?
Man,...you really busted my bubble :bigsmile:

Funny, first time I saw CSI (the original series) I thought it insulted one's intelligence and it would never make it :scratch:. The wife likes them so,..... I watch them.

So,....anyone seen this one yet? Is it a variation of Morricone's "Man With the Harmonica" or just my imagination?


----------



## salvasol

nova said:


> ... Is it a variation of Morricone's "Man With the Harmonica" or just my imagination?


Pardon my ignorance ... but, What is "Man with the Harmonica"??? ... movie, episode or what??? :dontknow:

I like to watch this serie, same as Without a Trace, NCIS, numbers, etc. :yes:

Not all what you see there is real; I remember that one day they interviewed the actors (I think it was on the news) about the serie; and they explained that most of the equipment they use to do the tests don't exist yet, but it will be nice to have them in the future ... :yes: ... 

I think there is some procedures that are real, or Am I mistaken??? ... I'm sure that after a crime they follow similar procedures measures, fingerprints, pictures, etc. Right??? ... or DNA is just an invention???

But to tell you the truth, real or not ... I like these shows :bigsmile:


----------



## nova

"Man With the Harmonica" is from the opening sequence of "Once Upon a Time in the West", it is a recurring theme throughout the film.

Well,...that's probably not exactly accurate, its the music when Charles Bronson shows up at the train station. Kinda follows him through the film.


----------



## salvasol

nova said:


> "Man With the Harmonica" is from the opening sequence of "Once Upon a Time in the West", it is a recurring theme throughout the film.
> 
> Well,...that's probably not exactly accurate, its the music when Charles Bronson shows up at the train station. Kinda follows him through the film.


Thank you for the clarification ... :bigsmile:

I never saw that movie ... but what I can tell you about the episode on CSI is, that I didn't expect to see what happenned ... I was expecting a small trial for the murder of the drug dealer :yes: ... anyways, I like that show ... even if is only fiction :whistling:


----------



## enrique

nova said:


> "Man With the Harmonica" is from the opening sequence of "Once Upon a Time in the West", it is a recurring theme throughout the film.
> 
> Well,...that's probably not exactly accurate, its the music when Charles Bronson shows up at the train station. Kinda follows him through the film.


Now this is a great western movie.


----------



## salvasol

*Re: CSI: Miami*

What happen??? ... I was expecting a comment on the last season chapter :bigsmile:

Do you believe Caine is dead??? ... What about Wolfe??? ... Why did he get the message: "It's done".????

Let's see what they have for next season ... :bigsmile:


----------



## Guest

YES! It WAS the 'Man With Harmonica' theme. I don't watch CSI at all; I was just flipping through the channels and stopped long enough to hear that bit of music. I threw a fit because I thought it was such a ripoff. My wife was like, "What??" So I dug out my "Once Upon A Time.." DVD and found the theme music, played it, then went back to the TiVO and replayed that bit from CSI. Almost identical other than the little bit of modernizing they did to it.

Nobody can do anything original anymore.


----------

